# Shredz ALPHA male stack



## Riggs (Oct 26, 2014)

Im looking into trying another supplement company that I have yet to try. The ALPHA male stack by Shredz is probably what I am going to try, but I don't want to burn $250 and have it be junk. Anyone ever tried them or know anything positive or negative about that particular supplement? Please let me know.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 26, 2014)

Post up the ingredients.


----------



## TheBlob (Oct 26, 2014)

Am I just a sceptical anabolic primadonna or what....My first thought was a judgemental over the counter=garbage attitude.


----------



## Riggs (Oct 26, 2014)

http://shredzcorp.s3.amazonaws.com/wp-content/uploads/core_creatine.jpg
http://shredzcorp.s3.amazonaws.com/wp-content/uploads/core_multivitamin1.jpg
http://shredzcorp.s3.amazonaws.com/wp-content/uploads/core_testosterone.jpg
http://shredzcorp.s3.amazonaws.com/wp-content/uploads/core_burner.jpg


----------



## JAXNY (Oct 26, 2014)

I can tell you just by looking at the first one that its shit and probably over priced.
First thing, stay away from capsules they are expensive compared to powder that you could buy for much less and even at a higher dosage.
1gram of Creatine is a waste. You should take at least 5 grams.
This product has 2200 mg of L-arginine,  and various other ingredients. Your L-ARGININE Alone should be at least 3000mg so its way under doses. 4 capsules per serving and 30 servings per bottle is expensive. Buy the individual ingredients in bulk powder from a reputable company. ALL MAX Is a good one.


----------



## JAXNY (Oct 26, 2014)

The vitamines are junk as well. You're missing a lot. Animal paks or vita kick by muscle tech is much more potent and has a lot of other vita mines and minerals that this product is lacking.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 26, 2014)

Wow what a pile of shit! $250? You know how much steak and rice you can buy with that???

Only supp you should be bothering with imo is creatine monohydrate.

Even a multi is crap. You piss it out anyway.


----------



## TheBlob (Oct 26, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> I can tell you just by looking at the first one that its shit and probably over priced.
> First thing, stay away from capsules they are expensive compared to powder that you could buy for much less and even at a higher dosage.
> 1gram of Creatine is a waste. You should take at least 5 grams.
> This product has 2200 mg of L-arginine,  and various other ingredients. Your L-ARGININE Alone should be at least 3000mg so its way under doses. 4 capsules per serving and 30 servings per bottle is expensive. Buy the individual ingredients in bulk powder from a reputable company. ALL MAX Is a good one.



Oh good my judgemental attitude once again justified...lol.... Riggs youll NEVER and I mean NEVER go wrong with food and creatine bro...


----------



## stonetag (Oct 26, 2014)

1/4 beef, half a hog, about 40 whole chickens, 50 lbs of salmon, 65 dozen eggs...etc.


----------



## JAXNY (Oct 27, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Wow what a pile of shit! $250? You know how much steak and rice you can buy with that???
> 
> Only supp you should be bothering with imo is creatine monohydrate.
> 
> Even a multi is crap. You piss it out anyway.



I'll add a couple that I think are worth it.
Besides the Creatine, pharmaceutical L-glutamine is key. Pre and post workout. L-ARGININE Is good. A quality whey protein powder to be used in between meals to keep protein levels high to maximize growth. A lot of guys will argue against protein powders and stress food food food, which is true and the best way to go. But we don't always have the time to consistently eat 6 meals a day. So this is where your protein powder becomes useful. Besides on those days where you just can't eat enough and you need to add 50 or a 100 grams of protein in your day, this is an excellent way to do it. One other trick I've been using for years and has worked awesome. Is that immediately after my workout I drink 50 grams of whey protein. 30 minutes later I cook up a solid meal. By the time I cook, eat and my body begins to digest the food I have already utilized the whey  protein and now I'm able to utilize the solid protein with out wasting it. You get much more protein in your body quicker.
I like multi vitamins. Sure you can piss them out. But its better to take them if you're training intensely than to be at a deficit. If you are pissing neon yellow then it means your body doesnt need that much and you're not utilizing all of the vitamins that you are taking. So you just cut back a couple of pills until you're not pissing bright yellow. That's why the good brands are usually at 6 tabs per serving so you can adjust your dosage to more or less.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Oct 27, 2014)

This sounds a lot like a product the local gnc was pushing a while back...  a buddy of mine was pretty let down when he realized it was snake oil.   I am sitting on enough gear to run a high dosed blast for 14 weeks or more, but I'm not going to even think about starting it until I'm financially stable enough to eat the 6000-8000 calories I need to eat to even grow!  I used to get excited about buying a new "promising supplement", now I get excited when I go grocery shopping during a bulk! Because I know now that FOOD is that "magic pill".


----------



## Riggs (Oct 27, 2014)

my diet is really frustrating at the moment. I am using "my fitness pal" and it is telling me to keep myself at the weight I am (which is what I want) I can only eat 3,300 cals a day. I have a high metabolism and Im hungry more than that what 3,300 cals can do for me. I think before I started to use the app I was over eating. I wasn't count anything I was eating though.


----------



## deadlift666 (Oct 27, 2014)

My sister used the shredz female shit for a couple contest preps. Didn't have a problem with the products that she used, I think just the fat burner. But she switched to the muscle pharm shred matrix because Shredz products are way over priced. Save your money and buy something else.


----------



## stonetag (Oct 27, 2014)

deadlift666 said:


> My sister used the shredz female shit for a couple contest preps. Didn't have a problem with the products that she used, I think just the fat burner. But she switched to the muscle pharm shred matrix because Shredz products are way over priced. Save your money and buy something else.


Like say...um...test?


----------



## deadlift666 (Oct 27, 2014)

stonetag said:


> Like say...um...test?



Yes.......


----------

